# Squirrel tail rabbet carriage makers plane or something...



## whiskeypete (Jan 23, 2013)

Have you guys ever seen a plane like this before? Its either brass or bronze, maybe 7 inches long overall. I haven't been able to find much of anything online, so I'm wondering if maybe I should stop using it if its something rare.









Sent from my DROID RAZR using woodworkingtalk.com mobile app


----------



## whiskeypete (Jan 23, 2013)

I guess its a T-rabbet plane. From what I found, its used to widen a dado. Because the base is wider than the body, it can be laid on its side and fit inside an already cut dado to widen it. There's no markings on it except for my great grandfathers initials. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using woodworkingtalk.com mobile app


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That's pretty cool.


----------

